# HOT Euro Audi A6 - [Pics Inside]



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

Check it out fellas:

















































































































































Enjoy


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: HOT Euro Audi A6 - [Pics Inside] (Black20th)*









That is friggin' sweet! Great setting too!
S-line and 3.0 TDI? I'm drooling...








I wonder if those 20's comfortable around town? Those wheels look better than I would have thought too (I've had my eyes Hartmann's forged ones instead).
Thanks for the pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onie (Sep 10, 2000)

HOT ! 20" A8 forged wheels looks really nice


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: HOT Euro Audi A6 - [Pics Inside] (Black20th)*

talking euro, here s my 666


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: HOT Euro Audi A6 - [Pics Inside] (Black20th)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







very nice


----------

